# hello i am new



## joughin (Apr 23, 2005)

i am new here and just saying hi


----------



## Bouncer (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi back atcha


----------



## Dicco (Apr 23, 2005)

Hey Joughin, Welcome to the site, why not tell us a little about yourself?


----------



## Duke_jensen (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi there, I only started yesturday, it's quite addictive in here


----------



## joughin (Apr 23, 2005)

hello all and a question whats a good reptile for a beginner with about a soon to be 6ft cage ?


----------



## tourett (Apr 23, 2005)

Hello.
Tourett


----------



## Jenny (Apr 23, 2005)

Hello joughin. Welcome.

Snakes are easier than lizards but lizards are more interactive. I'm sure that will start a debate. Whatever you decide, you won't stop at one.


----------



## Duke_jensen (Apr 23, 2005)

If you want a carpet snake, I would say a murray darling there cheap and I've never seen a snappy one, they his sometimes but it's all show


----------



## Duke_jensen (Apr 23, 2005)

hiss


----------



## joughin (Apr 23, 2005)

hello


----------



## joughin (Apr 23, 2005)

i want a snake and i lizard but mum says no snakes but maybe i can con her 8) if i got a snake i was thinking maybe a childrens python i heard they are usually friendly


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 23, 2005)

Hahahahaha My second snake was a Childrens Python and this thing struck at anything that moved even if you were walking past the glass. My Coastal on the other hand has never struck at me. He is very very placid. I sometimes think it's luck of the draw.
Welcome to the site.

Simone.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 23, 2005)

I second that. I've never owned a childrens but I know people who do. They all say they are snappy little so and sos.

I've got 2 coastals and they are as placid and gentle as you can imagine.


----------



## joughin (Apr 23, 2005)

i dont wanta bitey snake cos i want one so i can handle it    8) and i would only have a 6ft by about 2 ft by about 2 ft cage


----------



## pugsly (Apr 23, 2005)

I disagree my childrens is the most placid snake EVER! a friend of mine has several and not once has he ever been bitten they are 8 years old and he has had them there whole life.. Each one is different if you buy a hatchy then as long as you handle it everthing SHOULD be fine, I personally think a childrens is a great idea and a very popular beginner snake.

However a 6 foot enclosure is overdoing it for a childrens... it would only ever need half that or less.

I have to baby beardies they are a great beginner pet and lots of fun, start there until you con you mum!

On the coastals front I have no first hand experience with them but from all reports they are a lovely beginner snake and would b great 4 a 6ft enclosure. But I think you more chance with a childrens than a coastal with regards to convincing your mum. Better still get a blonde mac. THERE GOOORRGEOUS!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 23, 2005)

Start with a pair bearded dragons. Let your mum get used to having reptiles in the house. Join one of the herpetological societies and get your mum to take you to the meetings. After a while, she'll start to get interested and want to learn about the various animals out there. She'll get the chance to touch and see reptiles and talk to other people. With luck, she'll relax a bit, and you might get that snake. She might actually buy one for herself before you get one of your own.

Anyway, that's what happened in my house and I'm the mother in question.


----------



## pugsly (Apr 23, 2005)

I didnt give her the choice I just told her 2 days b4 hand and brought one home! (the day after I got my licence) she got used to em quick and loves handling them now, they will come around just give her all the info she needs, like how much it will cost, how you are going to look after it and where it will be and how it wont be able to escape!!


----------



## Duke_jensen (Apr 23, 2005)

Find someone you know with a really friendly snake and your mum to hold it. I don't live at home but once my mum held my friendly female darwin she loved em, same with my girlfriends mum and dad


----------



## joughin (Apr 23, 2005)

i dont know anyone with a snake and i dunno where to get hatchlings and if i got one and it was snappy i wouldnt be able to keep it


----------



## Duke_jensen (Apr 23, 2005)

Where are from?


----------



## joughin (Apr 23, 2005)

why ya wanna know ?? tasmania


----------



## Duke_jensen (Apr 23, 2005)

cause if someone from live near by they may be help with the handling thing


----------



## childreni_440 (Apr 23, 2005)

I agree with pugsly a 6ft cage its way way too big for a childreni. My childrens pythons are all placid except for one. 

Joughin, Beaded dragons are probably the best way to go for your first herps. They will love a 6ft cage as they will have plenty of room to move around. Tassie? i dont know anyone there with herps.


----------



## redline (Apr 23, 2005)

welcome joughin.


----------



## Dicco (Apr 23, 2005)

Your from Tassie! Don't mean to be rude here but your well and truly screwed. In Tasmania you can only keep Native Tasmanian reptiles, if you want a reptile, you must apply for a herpetolgical permit, this will allow you to catch your reptiles. Buy law you cannot sell reptiles in Tassie, but can trade or give away to another who has the permit. If you like I could send you a Private message(pm) explaining what you can keep and helpful links. And sorry, there are no pythons in Tassie so your outta luck  .


----------



## Craig2 (Apr 23, 2005)

a eastern small bloch would be good 4 a first snake thats what i got first and its great has never bitten and feeds great u always got a soft spot 4 the first does not matter how many u got hi and good luck (what ever u buy dont buy a juvie buy somethin abt 12 months old u wont regret it ) well i never did


----------



## childreni_440 (Apr 23, 2005)

> Your from Tassie! Don't mean to be rude here but your well and truly screwed. In Tasmania you can only keep Native Tasmanian reptiles



I thought that was the rule just was'nt sure.


----------



## joughin (Apr 23, 2005)

could i get a python with a permit ?? i will see what happens 

and hello to all


----------



## childreni_440 (Apr 23, 2005)

> And sorry, there are no pythons in Tassie so your outta luck



By the looks of that no.


----------



## joughin (Apr 23, 2005)

bummer could i get a lizard ??


----------



## childreni_440 (Apr 23, 2005)

> bummer could i get a lizard ??



Yes if its native to Tasmainia and you have a permit


----------



## Dicco (Apr 23, 2005)

Yes you could, I reccommend a Bloched Blue Tongue or Mountain Heath Dragon.


----------



## joughin (Apr 23, 2005)

thats crap i once caught a cool lizard over here but i let it go


----------



## joughin (Apr 23, 2005)

where could i get a heath dragon ?? and i have had b/t's before they dont so much


----------



## joughin (Apr 23, 2005)

bump


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

Hey joughin


----------



## joughin (Apr 23, 2005)

hey
[email protected]


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 23, 2005)

That cage size would be great for a Coastal, long live Coastals, Coastals rule 
Welcome aboard Joughy, enjoy your stay  BTW where you from?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

He already said affro Tassie :?


----------



## joughin (Apr 23, 2005)

hey africanchichlidau im from tasmania and urself


----------



## joughin (Apr 23, 2005)

bump ?


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 23, 2005)

Melbourne Joughy, sorry, only read the first few and thought it was going to be a typical welcome thread so posted without reading the rest  Welcome aboard anyway


----------



## joughin (Apr 23, 2005)

hey africanchichlidau how do you become an admin ??


----------



## joughin (Apr 23, 2005)

and bump for the night


----------



## diamond_python (Apr 23, 2005)

I haven't read all of the posts but I can say IMO that my childrens is the most placid snake EVER!! Even when I feed it by hand, it comes up slowly and takes the mouse or rat, never strikes at it. My coastal on the hand tags me everytime now. They are both only hatchies but thats the way it is. All snakes can bite, and each snake has its own personality IMO. Good luck with your purchase and welcome to the site.


----------



## Skorpious (Apr 24, 2005)

Don't have a list of Tassie herps, but looking in one of my books doesn't look like much in the way of big lizards unfortunately joughin. No geckos, no pythons, no monitors and only 1 dragon (Mountain Heath Dragon). :cry: Otherwise it really only leaves skinks (including blueys).


----------



## pugsly (Apr 24, 2005)

man that sux.. better idea move to nsw!!

if your still keen get a bunch of blueys say 4 or 5 i reckon, you dont really have any other options!...


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

Cool stuff joughlin. Now that you have herping friends, can you leave me alone on msn????? And stop Private messaging me, my woma's are getting upset!!!!


----------



## joughin (Apr 24, 2005)

teamsherman i deleted you about 2 or three days ago and i sent you two pm's lol


----------



## Nome (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey there,

Have you actually checked for yourself the reptile keeping laws in Tassie? If what the others are saying is right, you can't keep much at all. You can probably do a search on it at google, or maybe someone has some links.

You might want to do that before adding to wanted threads for pythons.

Good luck,
Naomi


----------



## joughin (Apr 24, 2005)

ok thanks nome and just aqs i had mum convinced to get me a snake :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 24, 2005)

is this link any good to u jouqhin..smile mate
http://www.dpiwe.tas.gov.au/inter.nsf/ThemeNodes/BHAN-54B9CJ?open
baz


----------



## Dicco (Apr 24, 2005)

If you really did want a snake you could get one, but I doubt your mum would take to you keeping an elapid.


----------



## joughin (Apr 24, 2005)

hey snakeman i have seen that but i am still unhappy cos even if i do get a license which i am where do i get my lizards and that ??? i havent seen one petshop with lizards here in tassie :cry: :cry: :cry: so im not really happy :cry: i might inquire if i could actually get a python over here and keep it maybe but i reckon i have a very slight chance light very unlikely but ya never know :cry: :cry: i might just get a few blueys and maybe some heathy's but i dunno where to get em 

thanx anyway snakeman


----------



## joughin (Apr 24, 2005)

hey dicco i wouldnt be allowed to get an elapid and then anyways i would have to catch it  :cry: :cry: and if it escaped :!: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 24, 2005)

..or any mainland dealer will prolly ship it to you..u tassies can get import permits you know


----------



## joughin (Apr 24, 2005)

i am now depressed  :cry: :cry:


----------



## joughin (Apr 24, 2005)

ssssnakeman said:


> ..or any mainland dealer will prolly ship it to you..u tassies can get import permits you know


hey man so i can get a import export license ?? how kool maybe i can get a snake then  i am happy if i can get one how do ya post pics cos i have a nice one of a copperhead and a tiger


----------



## Bouncer (Apr 24, 2005)

You may be able to get an import licence but you can still only import the species on your states regulations. I would suggest a Blue Tongue. VERY easy to keep, eat anything and quite happy to be handled.


----------



## joughin (Apr 24, 2005)

hey i dont want a blue tongue i have had like 4 allready they are pretty boring 

might get a white lipped snake if i can poisonous but not very i hear dunno though cos i would wanna handle it 

and how do ya post pics ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

Get a woma joughin, they're pretty tasty!!! LOL


----------



## Dicco (Apr 24, 2005)

Ok, how did you keep your blue tongues(as in how were they housed)? If you want a mountain Heath Dragon, first research, find out how they live, what they eat ect. Then set up the enclosure, make it look naturalistic, as it makes the animals look better too, then contact Parks and Wildlife, and find out where the live. Remember they are only a small lizard but great just the same.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 24, 2005)

Contact: Tasmanian Herpetology Society
c/o - Queen Victoria Museum
Wellington Street
Launceston TAS 7250
Phone: 03 6331 6777

have you asked these ppl??
im sure ive spoken to ppl in tassie who have pythons


----------



## joughin (Apr 24, 2005)

i bet womas are tasty teamsherman and i might get a heathdragon


----------



## joughin (Apr 24, 2005)

i havent contacted anyone yet i will son though maybe tomorrow


----------



## Elibum (Apr 24, 2005)

i got 4 heath dragons. they arent the best handlers because they are very fast and jumpy and small. i would rather a blue tongue then health dragon.


----------



## joughin (Apr 24, 2005)

hey i must not have caught a heath dragon then the lizard i caught was about 30 cm long from snout to tail 


and elibum where do you live and how much would ya want for one ?


----------



## joughin (Apr 24, 2005)

hey elibum blue tongues dont do much though i have had a few but i let them go might get a few more


----------



## Greebo (Apr 24, 2005)

This might help.

Tasmanian Herpetological Society

STATE: TAS
WEBSITE: N/A
POSTAL ADDRESS:
Michael Thow
38 Lovett Street
Ulverstone Tas 7315
CONTACT NAME: Michael Thow - Committee member
PHONE NUMBER: (03) 6425 7954
FAX NUMBER:
EMAIL ADDRESS:

CLUB DESCRIPTION:
Our main aim is the to protect our animals, keep a close eye on on the environment around us, and to educate the public.
MEETING INFORMATION:
Meetings are every 2nd Tuesday on every even month, starting at 8:00pm and going for about 2 hours.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


He might be able to put you on to some local breeders.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 24, 2005)

> hey elibum blue tongues dont do much though i have had a few but i let them go might get a few more



If you think Blue-tongues don't do very much then you are going to be very disappointed with a snake.


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 24, 2005)

> If you think Blue-tongues don't do very much then you are going to be very disappointed with a snake.



Roflmbao Greebs


----------



## joughin (Apr 24, 2005)

Greebo said:


> This might help.
> 
> Tasmanian Herpetological Society
> 
> ...


thanks greebo mate your a LEGEND


----------



## joughin (Apr 24, 2005)

and the only reason my b/t's didnt do m,uch is cos they were outside im my backyard so i didnt see them often


----------



## pugsly (Apr 24, 2005)

mate lizards are 10x as active as snakes, snakes just have the wow factor i reckon. so if your after something running around ya enclosre that you can watch and laugh at get lizards.


----------



## joughin (Apr 24, 2005)

might just do that then pugsly




white lipped snake


----------



## joughin (Apr 25, 2005)

hello all to everyone


----------

